# 2008 MKV VW GTI/ IPOD INTERFACE IN ARM REST



## tookomkv (Aug 19, 2008)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME ? I HAVE A 2008 MKV GTI WITH FACTORY IPOD DOCK. I HAVE ATTEMPTED TO USE MY IPOD AS A PLUG N PLAY.IPOD IS WORKING FINE AND HAS BEEN UPDATED. IPOD SCREEN DISPLAYS VW SYMBOL ON INITIAL PLUG IN, BUT RADIO WITH BUILT IN CD CHANGER HAS FAILED TO RECOGNIZE IPOD AND SWITCH TO AUXILLARY. DOES ANYONE KNOW A SOLUTION TO THIS?????????










_Modified by tookomkv at 5:16 AM 9-7-2008_


----------



## RAJetta1.8T (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 2008 MKV VW GTI/ IPOD INTERFACE IN ARM REST (tookomkv)*

Your post is somewhat confusing. If you have the built-in armrest ipod interface than you shouldn't have a CD changer as well. The radio essentially sees playlist 1-5 as CD 1-5, and CD 6 is your entire music collection. This DOES NOT play through the aux button - that is for the plug-in jack in the glove box. There is no functionality on the armrest ipod interface to browse your music collection apart from stepping through the tracks one at a time. (also, take off the caps lock and stop shouting).


----------

